# Hello!



## allThingsGirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello!  I tried to post my introduction before, but it didn't go through, hopefully this one will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm new to the Specktra Forums, but have been swapping and a member of MUA for a couple years.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Katura (Aug 3, 2006)

welcome to specktra!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2006)

hiya!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## juli (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Aug 6, 2006)

to Specktra!!!! :cartwheel:


----------



## Designergirl9 (Aug 6, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------

